# Mehr 2011 Modelle



## Crissi (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Radon Team,

nachdem bei vielen Herstellern der Hype um neue Modelle meist schon im Herbst des Vorjahres losgeht, sieht es beu Euch eher mau aus.

Von den meisten Rädern (MTB + Rennrad) gibt es nur ein Model (Stage 7.0) 

In wieweit wollt Ihr die Modelpalette noch ausbauen und wann kommen die anderen Modelle??


----------



## thomas_127 (15. Januar 2011)

Mich würde das neue ZR Team 7.0 interessieren. Gibts das auch wieder für 999?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. Januar 2011)

Inwieweit unterscheiden sich die Foreseason Modelle gegenüber den Modellen für 2011, sofern sich noch auf den Markt kommen!

Wollte mir ursprünglich das Radon Slide 9.0 mit komplett X0 zulegen, aber nachdem ich die Zugverlegung und den anfangs teureren Preis gegenüber 2010 gesehen habe, wollte sich die Freude bei mir nicht ganz einstellen.

Irgendwie hat da Canyon sich besser aufgestellt. Versenkbare Sattelstütze, innenverlegte Züge.
Aber bei Radon sind sie teilweise offen verlegt und das finde ich doch nicht so toll.

Das einzige was mir gegnüber Canyon besser gefällt ist die SRAM Ausstattung beim Slide 9.0.


----------



## psycho82 (19. Januar 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Mich würde das neue ZR Team 7.0 interessieren. Gibts das auch wieder für 999?



Klick:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_15286_.htm

Gruß

Benny


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Januar 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Klick:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_15286_.htm
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



Danke Benny,
Radon arbeitet zur Zeit anscheinend täglich an Ihrer Homepage.


----------



## chicken07 (24. Januar 2011)

Ein neuer Katalog (?) von 2011 ist jetzt auch abrufbar auf der Website. Ob der abschließend ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Zumindest was das Black Sin angeht, scheinen mir die beiden dort aufgeführten Ausstattungsvarianten nicht abschließend.


----------



## FFreak (25. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Katalog (?) von 2011 ist jetzt auch abrufbar auf der Website. Ob der abschließend ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Zumindest was das Black Sin angeht, scheinen mir die beiden dort aufgeführten Ausstattungsvarianten nicht abschließend.



Kannst du mal den Link posten? Ich konnte den Katalog auf die schnelle nicht finden.....


----------



## chicken07 (25. Januar 2011)

Link funktioniert nicht, da das mit Flash gemacht ist auf der Website.

Aber gehst Du auf http://www.radon-bikes.de/de/ und klickst Du wo Pfeil ;-)







BG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2011)

Um dazu generell Stellung zu nehmen möchte ich folgendes Anmerken. Grds. ist ein Modellwechsel in der Branche zum September üblich. Der spätere Modellwechsel bei uns hat aber einige logisch nachvollziehbare Vorteile:
1. Aus unserer Erfahrung im Online-Handel können wir sagen, daß die ganz überwiegende Zahl der Radkäufer im Winter nur in dieser Jahreszeit ein Rad kauft, weil es hier die "Schnäppchen" zu machen gibt. D.h. im Winter kaufen nur sehr wenige Kunden ein Rad zum vollen Preis, um es sich bis zum Saisonstart "auf Halde zu legen". Voll Kalkulierte Räder kann man auch bei gutem Wetter im Frühjahr oder Sommer kaufen und direkt losfahren.
2. Wir können noch bei den Komponenten auf Testergebnisse reagieren. Sollte ien geplantes Teil bei Tests negativ auffallen, wird dieses ausgetauscht. Diese Erfahrungswerte liegen in der Masse im September noch nicht vor.
3. Das Radon-typische gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kommt nicht von ungefähr. Es erfordert eine optimale Palnung, z.B. auch die Produktion von großen Chargen der einzelnen Modelle. Wenn alle Modelle zum September geplant wären, würden wir über die Wintermonate tausende Räder auf Lager stehen haben. Die Lager- und Vorfinanzierungskosten würden dann letzendlich die Kunden bezahlen müssen. Ich denke in dem Punkt sind wir alle einig, daß das Geld für gute Räder und Komponenten besser angelegt ist.

Nicht desto trotz sind wir bemüht Lösungen zu finden in der Saison 2012 zumindest einen großen Teil unserer Modelle früher anzubieten, natürlich nur, wenn dies für die Kunden keine Mehrkosten bedeutet.


----------



## FFreak (26. Januar 2011)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Link funktioniert nicht, da das mit Flash gemacht ist auf der Website.
> 
> Aber gehst Du auf http://www.radon-bikes.de/de/ und klickst Du wo Pfeil ;-)
> 
> ...



OK, das ist das "alte" aber derzeit aktuellste Oversized Mag.....von irgendwann September?? 2010.....ich dachte es gäbe schon ein neues


----------



## FFreak (26. Januar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um dazu generell Stellung zu nehmen möchte ich folgendes Anmerken. Grds. ist ein Modellwechsel in der Branche zum September üblich. Der spätere Modellwechsel bei uns hat aber einige logisch nachvollziehbare Vorteile:
> 1. Aus unserer Erfahrung im Online-Handel können wir sagen, daß die ganz überwiegende Zahl der Radkäufer im Winter nur in dieser Jahreszeit ein Rad kauft, weil es hier die "Schnäppchen" zu machen gibt. D.h. im Winter kaufen nur sehr wenige Kunden ein Rad zum vollen Preis, um es sich bis zum Saisonstart "auf Halde zu legen". Voll Kalkulierte Räder kann man auch bei gutem Wetter im Frühjahr oder Sommer kaufen und direkt losfahren.
> 2. Wir können noch bei den Komponenten auf Testergebnisse reagieren. Sollte ien geplantes Teil bei Tests negativ auffallen, wird dieses ausgetauscht. Diese Erfahrungswerte liegen in der Masse im September noch nicht vor.
> 3. Das Radon-typische gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kommt nicht von ungefähr. Es erfordert eine optimale Palnung, z.B. auch die Produktion von großen Chargen der einzelnen Modelle. Wenn alle Modelle zum September geplant wären, würden wir über die Wintermonate tausende Räder auf Lager stehen haben. Die Lager- und Vorfinanzierungskosten würden dann letzendlich die Kunden bezahlen müssen. Ich denke in dem Punkt sind wir alle einig, daß das Geld für gute Räder und Komponenten besser angelegt ist.
> ...



Warum werden dann Modelle verkauft, die nicht den Spezifikationen auf den beiden Webseiten entsprechen??  
Bestes Beispiel ist immernoch das 140er Slide 8.0.....wie bereits im Post 12 des Slide Unterforums von mir beschrieben. Und warum wird nicht auf Anfragen hierzu reagiert? Weshalb wusste von den Abweichungen im Ladengeschäft kurz nach Verfügbarkeit der Räder keiner? 

Ich finde ihr Radoner baut echt gute Räder zu einem äußerst fairen Kurs, was jedoch die Informationsweitergabe oder die terminlichen Zusagen angeht, macht ihr euch ne Menge wieder kaputt. 

Ich hoffe, dass eure Präsenz hier im Forum eine ernst gemeinte Initiative zur Informationsversorgung aus erster Hand ist und auch von "Wissenden" betreut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Gründe durchaus gerechtfertigt. Gegen die späte Vorstellung von neuen Modellen ist doch auch nichts einzuwenden.
Was letztes Jahr etwas doof war, das man mitte des Jahres schon diverse größen der Modelle nichtmehr bekommen konnte.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2011)

Es sollte grds. nicht so sein. Wie im Unterforum bereits angemerkt handelte es sich bis auf eine Ausnahme um Upgrades. Diese behalten wir uns vor, denn es kann immer mal sein, daß eine Lieferung nicht rechtzeitig ankommt und wir dann auf unsere Kosten teurere Teile verbauen. Andere Fehler sind menschlicher Natur und können leider passieren. Unser Qulitätsmanagement analysiert solche Fehlerquellen regelmäßig um diese Abzustellen. Grds. hat jeder Kunde das Recht das Rad mind. in der Qualität wie im Shop beschrieben zu bekommen. Sollte dies nicht erfüllt sein, haben wir im Einzelfall immer eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Um eines vorweg zu nehmen: Ich besitze ein Radon Bike und bin damit super zufrieden! Ein stabiles und agiles Bike zu einem traumhaften Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Unser Qulitätsmanagement analysiert solche Fehlerquellen regelmäßig um diese Abzustellen.



Dann sollte das Qualitätsmanagement auch mal Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz einiger Mitarbeiter im Ladenlokal überprüfen. 
Ich war jetzt bei 3 MTB-Käufen dabei. Mein eigenes und 2 von Freunden. Jedes Mal hatte ich das Gefühl als Kunde ein Bittsteller und fast sogar ein Störfaktor zu sein. Fragen zum Bike wurden recht widerwillig und knapp beantwortet. Der Laden war dabei nicht überfüllt. Probefahren? Auch nur eher ungern, natürlich nur auf dem minikleinen Parkplatz und sobald auch nur ein Tröfchen Feuchtigkeit auf dem Boden liegt schon mal gar nicht.
Das kann echt nicht Eure Vorstellung von Service am Kunden sein! Gut, Leute, die ihr Radel via Versand kaufen (also den Großteil der Kundschaft) tangiert das natürlich alles nicht. 
Mein Fazit: Bikes und Preise top, Service im Ladenlokal flop!

Wie es auch anders geht, hat mir drastisch mein Besuch beim Konkurrenten aus Koblenz gezeigt: Freundliche, kompetente und gut gelaunte Mitarbeiter. Es wird sich viel Zeit für Beratung und Probefahrten genommen - auch an einem kundenstarken Samstag. Die Beratung war fachlich kompetent und ehrlich, der Kunde steht im Mittelpunkt. 

PS: Vielleicht ist dieses Forum ja der erste Schritt hin zu mehr Kundenfreundlichkeit und einem transparenteren Informationsfluss. Ich finde das super und was ich hier bisher so gelesen habe, hinterlässt einen guten Eindruck. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Radon die Alarmsignale erkannt hat. Weiter so! Eure Räder haben es verdient...


----------



## kevinphillip (29. Januar 2011)

da stimme ich dir zu ,ich glaube manchmal einige haben vorher im baumarkt gearbeitet ...aber es gibt auch einige, sage mal die älteren die  echt ahnung haben  sich mühe geben ... und die dir auch sonst kompetent helfen können... ich habe so meine 3 mitarbeiter  die ich die wichtigen sachen fragen kann .....


----------



## donprogrammo (30. Januar 2011)

Wohl war, wenn man aber weiß zu wem man gehen muß im Ladengeschäfft wird man immer freundlich und Kompetent beraten


----------



## ml IX (6. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, zum Thema Kundenfreundlichkeit kann ich auch noch was sagen. Wenn mal ein Servicefall/Garantiefall ansteht ist es mit der Lust und Freundlichkeit an der Arbeit auch so ne Sache. Hab jetzt leider zwei Fälle gleichzeitig. Einmal bei meinem RR und einmal bei meinem Slide. Bei meinem Renner sollte ich selber mit Paul Lange telefonieren, was ja mal mit Service gar nix zu tun hat. Nun warte ich schon drei Tage auf Rückruf seitens H&S. Bei meinem Slide, konnte man mir nicht sagen, wann ich mit der Lieferung meines defeckten Teil/Austauschteil rechnen kann. Ist scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein, mal sich mit den Hersteller/Händler in Verbindung zu setzten und dann einfach mal ne kurze E-Mail mit ner kurzen Info an den Kunden weiter zu geben. Die Bikes sind echt Top und ich möchte sie auch nicht mehr her geben, aber am Service ist echt noch Verbesserungsbedarf. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robm (14. Februar 2011)

Bezüglich Servicefällen kann ich auch ein Lied singen ...

Die E-Mail Kommunikation ist sehr mühsam und teilweise wartet man verdammt lange auf Mails bzw. kommt mal einfach nix mehr zurück. Da ich in Österreich wohne hab' ich keine Lust da dauernd anzurufen. Die Räder sind Top - mit dem Service hab' ich leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber nun zum Thema:
ich find's auch etwas schade, dass es bei Radon immer relativ lange dauert bis die neuen Modelle präsentiert werden. Oft weiß man dann auch nicht, ob noch weitere Modelle aus einer Serie nachkommen oder auch nicht (so wie aktuell beim Stage). Auch diesbezüglich könnte man ruhig ein paar Infos rausrücken.

Ich denke auch, dass viele BikerInnen sich über den Winter über neue informieren wollen wenn sie planen im Frühjahr ein neues Bike zu kaufen!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (14. Februar 2011)

robm schrieb:


> ich find's auch etwas schade, dass es bei Radon immer relativ lange dauert bis die neuen Modelle präsentiert werden. Oft weiß man dann auch nicht, ob noch weitere Modelle aus einer Serie nachkommen oder auch nicht (so wie aktuell beim Stage). Auch diesbezüglich könnte man ruhig ein paar Infos rausrücken.
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass viele BikerInnen sich über den Winter über neue informieren wollen wenn sie planen im Frühjahr ein neues Bike zu kaufen!


 
Hab mir vor zwei Wochen ein Slide 9.0 bestellt, nachdem Radon die Preise nochmal gesenkt hat und es die Reverb um 150 Euro dazugegeben hat.
Was aber nicht angegeben wurde ist das das Rad nun ohne Thomson Sattelstütze daherkommt!
War eigentlich der Meinung die Sattelstütze ist dabei, da die Reverb eigentlich eine separate Bestellung ist.
Denn sollte ich mit der Reverb nicht zufrieden sein, müsste eigentlich die Thomson Satttelstütze wieder kostenlos nachgeliefert werden.

Hab auch telefonisch nachgefragt, aber die Sattelstützen müssen bei einer Bestellung einer Reverb rausgenommen werden, keine Chance auf Änderung.

Solche Dinge, wie auch die kommenden Modelle müsste Radon besser organisieren, damit der Kunde zumindest weiß was Sache ist?

Wenn Radon die Aktion der Foreseason Modelle ein paar Wochen später angesetzt hätte hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich das Canyon AM 8.0 bestellt, aber jetzt bei diesem Preis und SRAM schaut die Geschichte wieder anders aus.

Ist mir eigentlich auch lieber ein Bike im Frühjahr zu kaufen, anstatt im Spätherbst.

Bin nur gespannt wann mein Slide nun ausgeliefert wird
Zahlungseingangsbestätigung war vor zwei Wochen.
Warenausgangsbestätigung hab ich bis jetzt noch immer keine.


----------

